# Logo's



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Should my watches have a logo on the dial or is everyone happy with the plain text ?

I'm thinking about having a logo, maybe , well might do, I dunno  

Well here's a little Easter thing for you all to do if you get bored, "Design me a logo Competition"

If I use it then the designer will have a nice prize to be decided if I decide to use a logo. 

As I'm so indecisive don't waste to much time over it, have a good Easter everyone.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Show me the logo Roy, it has to have a piece of good old RLT on the dial 

BTW Happy Easter Roy, and to everybody else here at RLT :cheers:


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I'd check with the copyright lawyers first, but how's this?


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

as long as it doesnt resemble the christopher ward logo......


----------



## ANDI (Mar 14, 2006)

As shown in a previous thread;perhaps something like this........

http://img.prewarcar.com/prewar/cars/Peugeot_RLT_250.jpg


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Perhaps something to show the watch's 'Britishness' or 'Made in Britain'? (Fonts and font colour can be changed as appropriate...this is just an idea)


----------



## packrat (Dec 15, 2010)

Here are a few simple attempts using various fonts. I honestly think simple is best for this.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

ANDI said:


> As shown in a previous thread;perhaps something like this........
> 
> http://img.prewarcar...eot_RLT_250.jpg


Something based on that would be just about right, imo.

As long as there is no copyright issue. :yes:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

A crude mock up of what I have in mind:










Later,

William


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Hi Roy.

Just my 2p but if you are going to have a logo, it should be an applied logo. If you are just going to stick with printing it on the dial, I would leave it the way it is, with just the text.

Cheers.


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

The plain text is just fine.

No disrespect to the above posters, but imo the Union Flag logo's look a little, well, tacky for any of the RLT watches (it'd look fine on a tee shirt, or pair of boxers though! :lol: ).

Keep it simple Roy.

Dec


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Deco said:


> The plain text is just fine.
> 
> No disrespect to the above posters, but imo the Union Flag logo's look a little, well, tacky for any of the RLT watches (it'd look fine on a tee shirt, or pair of boxers though! :lol: ).
> 
> ...


bang on there.......


----------



## Dick Browne (Dec 16, 2008)

Another vote from me for the above - although the applied car-logo could be classy if done right. Avoid the Union Flag at all costs, not that I disrespect it or the UK, but it's been hijacked by far too many fashion brands to carry proper WIS-weight


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

My effort.










would look good on the end of a crown !


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

ANDI said:


> As shown in a previous thread;perhaps something like this........
> 
> http://img.prewarcar.com/prewar/cars/Peugeot_RLT_250.jpg


I like the car logo, I think that could work nicely if done small.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Is this for the RLT Earlybird Roy


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

I like the Peugeot logo too! It's certainly better than my attempt...


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Right...I rescind my previous effort that involved the Union flag, because as everyone pointed out it was ooh: , and it would have been a 'mare to produce.... (ah, the joys of posting after a few :alcoholic: .....) I'm thinking along the lines of others here to keep it simple. These are your watches after all, Roy, and your initials are 'the logo'. How about having them die cut (or laser cut) in thin metal to apply to the dial, rather than printed or silk screened....ala Seiko... and others.....?








Would give an extra dimension to the dial. (.....and I still want to see a sample of that new diver in the yellow!!!) :thumbsup:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

PhilM said:


> Is this for the RLT Earlybird Roy


I say! Did someone mention the RLT Earlybird?

keeping the text nice and simple on the date free, 24 on top, black bezel'd, quartz or handwound (dont mind really- an asian movement would be ok too for budgetary reasons), brushed stainless case worn on perhaps a heavy duty black or very dark brown nato (possibly leather) would be super. ta!

h34r:










msl:


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Scottswatches logo looks very much like RTL German television satellite channel logo, There could be potential problems...?

Why RTL? Those are the trading letters. I would like a dynamic image as a logo, the rtl england put along the bottom of the dial, underneath the 6. Logo could incorporate a gold Yorkshire Rose with minute and hour hands in black behind it.

Above the 6, and below the hands fulcrum in fine print the model name in black

Just my 'apeth.

Mike


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Actually, I was thinking of something along the lines of what Roger and Des said. Applied logo with the same colour of the dial but with a different finish to it. So, if a dial is matte black, the logo with be shinny or satin black and the other way round.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

I quite like just having

RLT

England

on the dial


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Should squish "RLT" into an elliptical shape like the Batman logo or CwC, RLT are good letters and font friendly.


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

I quite like the oval RLT design you used on the '39 & '40 dials.

Applied would be lovely but I'm not sure how it would look if the dial markers were not also applied ???


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Simple but to the point


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

i agree with DECO the union flag looks a mess and i for one wouldnt wear one .


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

I think RLT in old english font with ENGLAND below in Arial.










The RLT in old english I've used above is perhaps similar to what Roy has engraved on some movements etc in the past.

Maybe a simplified version of this old engish font would be easier to produce and perhaps easier to read.


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Roy, I think you're right - I've always thought you could do with a 'symbol' as well as the words or text. As well as making a logo feel complete, it would be useful for signing crowns, or adding detail to case backs.

It should be an incredibly simple symbol that reproduces well at small sizes (on a dial or crown, for instance) and is symmetrical (also because of the use on a dial). Ideally, it would be distinctive enough to add a bit of visual interest and distinctiveness, but without trying too hard or getting in the way.

I think it would be nice to nod to the English-ness of the business, as well as to watches and to precision, etc.

My thought came from noticing the centre of a stonework window on York Minster... I think a very stylised English rose (also, conveniently enough, a Yorkshire rose) could tick all the boxes for your logo - it's subtle, but does the Englishness in a non- 'bull dog and union jack' way, it's circular which seems appropriate and also look a bit like a watch wheel/cog if you want it to. I've used Gill Sans for the text - a classic, simple English typeface.

So here's my entry. I hope you like it - I think it could be great. If you do like it, it'll need a bit of work and a re-draw, but I think this gives you the idea.










Cheers

Dave


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

That looks good Dave. :yes: I think you've cracked it!


----------



## ANDI (Mar 14, 2006)

dobra said:


> Scottswatches logo looks very much like RTL German television satellite channel logo, There could be potential problems...?
> 
> Why RTL? Those are the trading letters. I would like a dynamic image as a logo, the rtl england put along the bottom of the dial, underneath the 6. Logo could incorporate a gold Yorkshire Rose with minute and hour hands in black behind it.
> 
> ...





Draygo said:


> Roy, I think you're right - I've always thought you could do with a 'symbol' as well as the words or text. As well as making a logo feel complete, it would be useful for signing crowns, or adding detail to case backs.
> 
> It should be an incredibly simple symbol that reproduces well at small sizes (on a dial or crown, for instance) and is symmetrical (also because of the use on a dial). Ideally, it would be distinctive enough to add a bit of visual interest and distinctiveness, but without trying too hard or getting in the way.
> 
> ...


 These two are real good commercial possabilities for RLT. A Tudor style logo would appeal to a wider market i suspect


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Draygo said:


>


I really, really like that!!! That's what you get when a professional comes along! Another strong vote on that!!! Well done!


----------



## cookdamo (Jan 26, 2012)

For your consideration...


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

lIke the York Minster Rose one! Simple and Classy - - that's the answer. (Draygo's - don't want to clutter the thread by quoting it all again. )


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

I wouldn't buy a watch with a Union Flag on the dial. Sorry patriots, it's just not me.


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

Draygo's logo is great, but I'm not sure about it working on a watch dial? Here's my attempt (courtesy of Excel, so please ignore the rough edges):


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Couldn't buy something with a Yorkshire rose on it, sorry - actually no I'm not!


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks for the comments everyone; positive and negative. It's appreciated... but remember The Boss is the one who matters.









It's tricky to see what it would look like on a watch dial, but here's an attempt (Apologies to 'obsidian' whose original photo I've 'borrowed'. I'll take it down if anyone's not happy with this.)










And remember, handlehall... it's not actually Yorkshire rose (five-pointed), it's a very stylised (six-pointed) version inspired by an English rose.  (Good Wikipedia entry on all of this, and interesting that the War of the Roses was only named that well after the event.)


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

ive got to say that that looks pretty cool


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

Yes that looks really good!


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

Draygo said:


> Thanks for the comments everyone; positive and negative. It's appreciated... but remember The Boss is the one who matters.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 This looks classy, it has my vote.


----------



## funtimefrankie (Sep 8, 2009)

Right firstly I want it known I can't draw for toffee (as we're all about to see).

I was thinking about it and it has to have our beloved leaders initials and I liked packrats idea of them being in a plaque but I thought they needed to be part of it not just inside it so here goes










So as you can see the tail of the R and cross of the T give us the plaque detail and then the screws could be cogs (yes those gentelmen are cogs), however after seeing tem the Tudor Rose is a perfect admission to Britishness. I think the R and the L could do with being a little wider maybe.

Frank


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Still with Dave here!! 2 points that might help or not...

What Dave posted is a general brand image and the particular elements don't have to be all there on the dial (a job for Roy to decide on each model). Some watches might look better without the words, some without the logo... some with both as in the example above! :thumbsup:

Second thing is a perspective (useful or probably not) from someone who isn't British. War of the Roses was the first thing I though of when I saw the logo, so something that belongs to the history of England itself, not to the UK or Great Britain. Without loosing a clear identity, it's a lot more subtle than a cross of St. George of something like that (heavy with a not so good history of crusades...). BTW, I bet that 99% of Portuguese football fans don't have the slightest idea why on Earth you fly the St. George on football matches. Everybody thinks that the English flag is the Union flag :blush2: .

The rose logo also works quite well for me because it's easy to take it as some sort of stylized movement wheel.


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

I'm all for progress but why fix what isn't broken?


----------



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

I really like Draygo's effort. Classy, simple and elegant. Gets my vote. Frank's work is very nice too.


----------



## Pip-Pip (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi

I think something along the lines of draygo's idea would work really well. An emblem / logo as well as the name is a classic combination.

Draygos version on the mock up looks cracking, nice work.

Cheers


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

So no one likes Des' idea or mine?? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

Well I deleted my feeble attempt after seeing Draygo's!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Stinch said:


> Well I deleted my feeble attempt after seeing Draygo's!


Don't do that, let it stay!! You put effort into it and even if it doesn't work might still be useful as way to find out what exactly doesn't work.

Besides, if you don't reupload it I'll feel the need to pull mine out too and I'm still hoping someone will like it :lol: :sweatdrop:


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2012)

The Union Flag thing looks like something you see on a t shirt in Benidorm so no thanks (Just my opinion) Also I think there was a thread I think on the CW forum of a Union Flag watch and it looked awful. Personally I think you should keep to the variations of RLT as you have been.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

robert75 said:


> The Union Flag thing looks like something you see on a t shirt in Benidorm so no thanks (Just my opinion) Also I think there was a thread I think on the CW forum of a Union Flag watch and it looked awful. Personally I think you should keep to the variations of RLT as you have been.


You mean the French got it wrong??


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

The French got some things right and some things wrong, however, the union flag has it's place.

In Carnaby St in the 1960s, it was trendy. As it was with the "I'm backing Britain " campaign some years later.

Made in England on an RLT watch is enough, at least for me.

A discrete logo of Roy's choice would be bonus, but not a requirement, I suspect.

Many English people, like Roy, are quite humble (despite their talent) and not "up themselves".

That's what I like about the "boss".

Something based on ANDI's logo seems appropriate, and I'd agree with George that it would be better as an applied logo rather than just printed.

Just my opinion. 

ã€€


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I really like the elegent simplicity of the original logo










But if it has to be changed I`d vote for this...










Unfortunately I don`t like the Union Jack version, to be honest I`m not keen on the flag anyway, it`s not being anti-British I`ve just always felt it was untidy & boring :yawn:


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

+1 for Draygo's Rose, and it could even be used as full dial? I agree that an applied logo would look better than a printed one, possibly at 12

Well spotted those who recognised my completely robbed RTL german TV logo rehash


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

scottswatches said:


> Well spotted those who recognised my completely robbed RTL german TV logo rehash


RTL is not German, it's from Luxembourg!!


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

Kutusov said:


> RTL is not German, it's from Luxembourg!!


It was for 4 years be but moved to Cologne in 1988!


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I really like the elegent simplicity of the original logo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not bad either way, but if the rose were used perhaps the "ENGLAND" could go (or be moved to the 6 position) just to keep things from becoming too fussy :yes:


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

desmondus rotundus said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > I really like the elegent simplicity of the original logo
> ...


What.....like this










:tongue2: :tongue2: :tongue2: :tongue2: :tongue2: :tongue2: :tongue2: :tongue2: :tongue2: :tongue2: :tongue2:


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I love Draygo's logo. It can also be re-arranged to suit different styles of watch/dial as necessary. For example the logo can be placed above/below or to the left/right of "RLT Watch Co. ENGLAND" as required or even be used just on its own.

Not sure if I've ever shown this before but I have a long-running and, as yet, unfinished project to modify my RLT21. I was never very happy with the original RLT logo placement on this watch and have been looking for a sterile dial to replace the original, but I reckon Draygo's might fill that space very nicely.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Draygo said:


> Roy, I think you're right - I've always thought you could do with a 'symbol' as well as the words or text. As well as making a logo feel complete, it would be useful for signing crowns, or adding detail to case backs.
> 
> It should be an incredibly simple symbol that reproduces well at small sizes (on a dial or crown, for instance) and is symmetrical (also because of the use on a dial). Ideally, it would be distinctive enough to add a bit of visual interest and distinctiveness, but without trying too hard or getting in the way.
> 
> ...


Really like this!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Dusty said:


> desmondus rotundus said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


Errr, no!!


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I really like the elegent simplicity of the original logo


It might look nice if the "RLT" part was above the "Watch Co." part, and the whole thing was placed in a wee box of some sort.

Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Stinch said:


> It was for 4 years be but moved to Cologne in 1988!


Didn't know that, apologies... but it's still "Radio TÃ©lÃ©vision Luxembourg", despite being own by zee Germans, right?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> > desmondus rotundus said:
> ...


  +1!! Maybe with a different colour scheme...


----------



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

I really like the white rose logo. It's simple, has significance to RLT's English and Yorkshire origins, and afaik is unique in the watch world.

(i stand to be corrected on that last point of course)

The car logo was good too, but loads of brands have wing logos. I wasn't keen on the way the letters squashed together at the top either.

As has been mentioned, the rose would look good as a painted or applied logo.

I'd have to battle my Lancastrian conscience to wear a watch with a white rose logo, but i might just be able to do it.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

After my pitiful attempt with the Union Jack, I must say that I also applaud Draygo's beautifully simple idea. However, I concur with Desmondus, that the word 'England', or indeed 'English made' should move to the six o'clock position ALA 'Swiss made' that seems to appear on all quality watches.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

Roger the Dodger said:


> After my pitiful attempt with the Union Jack, I must say that I also applaud Draygo's beautifully simple idea. However, I concur with Desmondus, that the word 'England', or indeed 'English made' should move to the six o'clock position ALA 'Swiss made' that seems to appear on all quality watches.


obviously a man of discriminating taste like what i is!


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I would like to thank you all for your input, at the moment I have decided to leave things as they are but I really like the white rose from Drago, next time I make a printing plate I might try it out. I have five new models in the pipeline and have already sorted the dial designs out so maybe by RLT 76 we may have a logo dial.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

At the risk of being repetitive, do they include an RLT Earlybird...

:notworthy:


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I really like the elegent simplicity of the original logo


Will everybody PLEASE STOP posting this picture........

I WANT ONE :cry2: !!!

Or - sell me yours... 

Terms and conditions apply.

My saying I WANT ONE does not constitute a firm offer to buy immediately, but when i have some dosh. Purchase subject to condition of watch and agreement of terms.Having "some dosh" means disposable income and not just having "some dosh" per se. Disposable income means "her indoors" must not notice that him indoors has spent the aforementioned dosh, nor is aware of of the fact that him indoors has a new watch. "her indoors" means specifically "she who must be obeyed". Obeyed means only when I know I can't get away with something. "Per se" means "in itself". Latin translations are not to be wholly relied upon and will not form part of the offer to buy.

Cave Canem,


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

ESL said:


> At the risk of being repetitive, do they include an RLT Earlybird...
> 
> :notworthy:


 :shocking:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

desmondus rotundus said:


> ESL said:
> 
> 
> > At the risk of being repetitive, do they include an RLT Earlybird...
> ...


Guys, take it easy... be gentle with Des :lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

ESL said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > I really like the elegent simplicity of the original logo
> ...


:lol:

I`m really sorry George but no I won`t sell it :no:

Oh & as you don`t want to see that photo will these be ok?


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

No, those are fine Mac.

(Git!)

;-)


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

More Logo's for consideration


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Roy said:


> I would like to thank you all for your input, at the moment I have decided to leave things as they are but I really like the white rose from Drago, next time I make a printing plate I might try it out. I have five new models in the pipeline and have already sorted the dial designs out so maybe by RLT 76 we may have a logo dial.


...a pleasure Roy. Glad you liked it.

And thanks for the comments and/or support, guys.

:rltb: :rltb: :rltb:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Good result Roy - now let us know exactly when the first rose dials hit the street - then we can all say

"It's a pre-rose model so it has to be before 2012"

and post rose dials will henceforth be known as "RLT Rosie's" ? :lol:


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

personally i say leave as is, maybe move the 'made in england' as someone has suggested, altho the rose looks nice it belongs on a tudor and all collectors know that ( not sure rolex would be too happy about it either) .


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

I don't think we need to worry about the old Tudor logo. For a start, it's not current. And our logo is not a Tudor rose, but is a unique stylised version of the English rose. Ours has six simple segments, theirs has five elaborate petals. And a stem and leaves.

When you create a simple icon-like symbol, it's inevitable that there will be some similarities to another logo somewhere - there are only so many fundamental visual components to work with. Take the Rolex crown logo. And the Glycine, Fortis and even Poljot crown logos (to name but three). They may all be based on crowns - its a universally recgnised symbol after all - but they're all unique.










(nicked off the web: apologies)


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Ok, another non-Brit input... I associated the logo with England as soon as I saw it but also with this...










...which it's also cool :starwars:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

mel said:


> yackety yack yack ...
> 
> and post rose dials will henceforth be known as "RLT Rosie's" ? :lol:


hmmm... EarlyRose ? surley not RosieBird ! :huh:


----------



## rokerprogz (Aug 7, 2010)

I've got to say I like the plain text.

In addition to my own personal preference, I can't help but feel that given the back catalogue of RLT's, it may well be too late in the day to change it. I understand the benefits associated with a rebranding exercise but I genuinely agree with the poster a couple above me that stated "If it's not broken, don't fix it!".


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Draygo said:


> I don't think we need to worry about the old Tudor logo. For a start, it's not current. And our logo is not a Tudor rose, but is a unique stylised version of the English rose. Ours has six simple segments, theirs has five elaborate petals. And a stem and leaves.
> 
> When you create a simple icon-like symbol, it's inevitable that there will be some similarities to another logo somewhere - there are only so many fundamental visual components to work with. Take the Rolex crown logo. And the Glycine, Fortis and even Poljot crown logos (to name but three). They may all be based on crowns - its a universally recgnised symbol after all - but they're all unique.
> 
> (nicked off the web: apologies)


Ahem!! Yorkshire rose


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

Earlyrose !










or


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

JoT said:


> Draygo said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think we need to worry about the old Tudor logo. For a start, it's not current. And our logo is not a Tudor rose, but is a unique stylised version of the English rose.
> ...


Fair point  A Tudor rose = red and white combo. A Yorkshire rose = white = later adopted as symbol for England in general.

But ours isn't really either; being six segments, not five.  So militant Lancastrians needn't boycott (obscure ironic Yorkshire reference







) it...


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Whatever it is, might I humbly suggest that it's small? I really dislike large branding mucking up a watch dial (Orient, for example...) I may well be wrong but it always suggests that the watch is a 'cheapo'...

Just my 2p worth


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Barryboy said:


> Whatever it is, might I humbly suggest that it's small? I really dislike large branding mucking up a watch dial (Orient, for example...) I may well be wrong but it always suggests that the watch is a 'cheapo'...
> 
> Just my 2p worth


What?? Orient doesn't have a huge branding... and don't forget the Rolex DSSD, far from cheap and that thing must have all the patented Rolex stuff printed and engraved on the watch! Great thing if you find yourself on the loo with nothing to read :lol: :lol:


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

How about a crown and sceptre with a subtle name change to RoyLT

All ready for the Jubilee!


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

:groan:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

scottswatches said:


> How about a crown and sceptre with a subtle name change to RoyLT
> 
> All ready for the Jubilee!


Now that was awesome. 

Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

The next RLT? :lol: :lol:


----------



## OldHooky (Aug 30, 2011)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I really like the elegent simplicity of the original logo


Forgive the novice question, but which one is this? And when/if they do come up for sale, what's the going rate?

Cheers


----------



## rokerprogz (Aug 7, 2010)

OldHooky said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > I really like the elegent simplicity of the original logo
> ...


Looks like an 11

http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/acatalog/RLTwatches.html

As for the chances of one of these becoming available .... I wouldn't hold your beath


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

rokerprogz said:


> OldHooky said:
> 
> 
> > Forgive the novice question, but which one is this? And when/if they do come up for sale, what's the going rate?
> ...


It is indeed an RLT-11, one of only fifty made by our own Roy Taylor & IMO one of his finest creations :rltb:

I haven`t a clue how much one would go for now but as the man said.... I wouldn`t hold your breath :wink2:


----------



## AlreetJohn (May 17, 2012)

I really like the Rose idea that someone came up with earlier, very nice !

Here's a few of mine for you to look at, they need a bit of polishing but i think you get the idea.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

AlreetJohn said:


>


Very cool, those two!!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes those are very nice, well done.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

I like both the rose and rotor designs but for me what is absolutely key is the type of font used which needs to be quintissentially 'English', classic, simple and NOT tacky!


----------

